# Its my birthday today... >.>



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yay for me! LOL I'll be 28... 

I would like some CRS, maybe a new nano...and some guppies please!! 

j/k j/k 

I hope you all have a great day! I am having a great one so far! ^_^


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CID!!!!*

I'm glad you are having a great day!! Sorry i can't help you with those birthday wishes!! I do have some Africans if you want some.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## The Baron (Aug 25, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CIDDIAN!

Ah to be 28 again 

Hope all your dreams and wishes come true and have a 
GREAT day!


Dan


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Happy Bday


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

woaaa 28....you look so young heh


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Happy Bday


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday Cid!! I hope you have a good one


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks you guys!  No worries on the pressies.. My Bn's had a spawn a couple of days ago and someone ate half of the fry...

Thank....goodness... LOL


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

happy birthday ciddian


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Happy B-Day!!!


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

happy birthday Cid!!


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

HaPpY BiRtHdAy, CiD!!!  

 Jennifer


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

For you Cid. CRANK IT UP.






A bit before you time but always a good one. Hmm.. what was the new thing with the kids now a days.....Oh yes...

'It's your birthday, it's your birthday get you r birthday suit on because it's your birthday. '

Well get your swim swimsuit and the babies swimsuit and dance and take pics.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hahaha! Thanks you guys! :3


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Happy birthday!!

The real question is. . . will you be posting the same message in 2 years? 

(I'm older than you, so I can say this).


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL!!! Maaaybbee not.. I might not keep track then lol


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*b day*

hap[py b day ,hope u have a great one 
tom


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks Tom


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Birthday Happy to you, have a good one!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Happy belated Birthday!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks you guys!


----------

